# Looking for Reputable Breeder/Puppy or Older in Ohio



## BillyG (Sep 30, 2012)

I posted my first message in another forum, but now that I have been searching around I don't think I posted in the appropriate place. With that being said I have been looking for a Golden for around 2 months in Ohio and it has all been a bit overwhelming, which is why I have come here. I would like a slightly older dog 6 months to 2 years but I would be willing to get a puppy as well. At first I thought I would go the rescue route but I realized that I was was either out of their adoption area or I didn't meet the prerequisite of having a fenced in back yard. I want the dog as a companion to hike, run, fetch, and generally play and hang out with. I am an avid runner so elbows and hips would be a great concern when adopting...cost is not really a concern so long as the dog and myself were a good fit. If anyone could offer advice on where to start, who to contact, or really anything on the topic of buying the right golden I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks for looking and reading, Billy


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Billy, my good friend Denise is a breeder near Dayton, her website is Top Hat Golden Retrievers - Home Page
Also, there are several clubs in OH, mainly Greater Cincinnati GRC and Cayahoga Valley GRC, look on their websites for puppy referral information. Best of luck!


----------



## BillyG (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey thanks, I actually emailed Denise last night to see if see had any upcoming litters or older dogs!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Vicki White, Gideon Goldens & Donna Edwards, Hytree Goldens have litters due soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If interested in a 8-10 yr rescue by chance, Marcy @ Ruffwater Goldens rescued a sweet old girl from a family that was "cleaning house. " She was lucky Marcy found her, she's a sweet girl looking for the perfect home. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BillyG (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Carolina but an 8 year is older than I am looking for since I would like the dog to run with me every day, also I don't think I mentioned this but I'm looking for a male. Thanks for the contacts above though.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

BillyG said:


> I would like a slightly older dog 6 months to 2 years but I would be willing to get a puppy as well.


I was in the same situation several years ago, looking for a young male golden companion for our female golden. After a couple of months inquiring breeders in our area, I stopped by our local shelter on the way to the dog wash with Dolly and discovered a 9 month old purebred golden. We were third in line to adopt, but the other people dropped out and Elliot was ours! We have enjoyed 6 wonderful years with him. Keep checking at your area shelters because if a golden comes in they don't last long.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BillyG said:


> Thanks Carolina but an 8 year is older than I am looking for since I would like the dog to run with me every day, also I don't think I mentioned this but I'm looking for a male. Thanks for the contacts above though.


If you are looking for a running buddy, are you also looking into other breeds? Particularly those who need to run and won't be as injury prone?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Harborview Goldens in PA is really great too- not too far from Ohio.


----------



## BillyG (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies have sent a few emails today to the breeders recommended. I have also thought about other breeds but I have my heart set on a golden. I have been in love with them for years but have never had a living situation that allowed for a dog...Now that I do, I couldn't think of another dog I would want. Also I feel that if the dog is hip and elbow cleared then the running wouldn't take as big as a toll?? Thanks again and keep sending the recommendations, happy I found this site!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I ran with my golden Joplin 5-7 miles 6 to 7 days a week, and he lived to be nearly 16.


----------



## BillyG (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome Ljilly, I don't however put up numbers like that! I run 5 to 6 days a week 2 to 4 miles each time out. Did Joplin have good hips and knees later in her? life and was she hip and knee cleared or certified?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Joplin had his hips cleared, but elbows werent done then. He got around great well into his teens. Pedigree: Sundial Zaphod Beeblebrox CD,CGC


----------



## BillyG (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks again! Elbows not knees....Slowly learning


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Top Mast Goldens in Michigan breeds very nice athletic dogs, although you may need to get into agility to get one of their dogs.


----------



## mike884 (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry to dig this old thread up, but does anyone know of reputable breeders in/around Ohio who dabble in darker (reddish) goldens? I don't seem to see many of them and the breeders I've looked into seem to be that middle blonde or even light creme. Please let me know, thank you!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

mike884 said:


> Sorry to dig this old thread up, but does anyone know of reputable breeders in/around Ohio who dabble in darker (reddish) goldens? I don't seem to see many of them and the breeders I've looked into seem to be that middle blonde or even light creme. Please let me know, thank you!


I'd be leery of breeders breeding for specific colors, personally. That said, not sure how dark you are looking for but I really like the looks of the breeding program Jennifer is running with Shilo Goldens in Ohio, and some of her dogs are in the middle/dark end of the color spectrum.

Shilo Golden Retrievers


----------



## MBaiko (Dec 9, 2012)

*Do not buy from this breeder (alzimm kennels)*

dont buy, hip issues.


----------



## drb (Aug 20, 2016)

MBaiko said:


> dont buy, hip issues.


My son bought his future bride a pup from Alzim kennels and she is absolutely beautiful and very smart dog. She just turned a 1 year old end of June. How many people do you know that has hip issue from this breeder with the dogs, makes me concerned as I am the one who helped my son choose this breeder.  We just love Sophie however, she is such a sweet girl. My daughter in law is an avid runner and Sophie is right there with her.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

drb said:


> My son bought his future bride a pup from Alzim kennels and she is absolutely beautiful and very smart dog. She just turned a 1 year old end of June. How many people do you know that has hip issue from this breeder with the dogs, makes me concerned as I am the one who helped my son choose this breeder.  We just love Sophie however, she is such a sweet girl. My daughter in law is an avid runner and Sophie is right there with her.


They do not perform all recommended health clearances. They say their dogs are OFA cleared, but actually seem to only perform hips and never elbows or eyes. There is no depth of clearances on the dogs their breeding, so even if the individual did pass, they might have just been lucky. This breeder is obviously only out for profit as evidenced by their intentional "golden shep" breedings. Also, any golden under 2 should not be force exercised on hard surfaces, like pavement. Their joints and bones are still developing and high impact exercise can cause damage.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Alzimm is mentioned on this forum many times- just put the name in the search bar and read up.


----------



## drb (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for the information, I will keep that in mind for future as I am now looking for a new GR as we had to put ours to sleep,


----------

